# where do get affordable blank mugs?



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey guys, sublimation newbie here. Does anyone know of or have experience buying blank ceramic mugs on the cheap? Lowest I've found is over $2 per mug and with shipping it just gets higher. Thanks


----------



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

We order all of our sublimation items from JDS Industries JDS Industries, Inc. | The Leading Supplier in the Awards Industry (800) 843-8853.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Coastal, I think $1.30 each


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

JonathanM said:


> We order all of our sublimation items from JDS Industries JDS Industries, Inc. | The Leading Supplier in the Awards Industry (800) 843-8853.


Gonna check them out. Do they have a free shipping amount? Coastal has a small Free ship. amount. UScutter has a $10 flat ship. so a few cases at a time comes out pretty competitive.


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

hey thanks for the replies! $1.20 isn't bad but is that before shipping? I know those cases can weigh 20+ pounds and carry a big carrier cost :|


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay just checked coastal and they sell 36 mugs for $50 + 10 shipping, that's $1.66 per mug

free shipping if you buy 3 cases which comes to $149.85/108 mugs = $1.39/mug. So far that looks like the lowest price...


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

JonathanM said:


> We order all of our sublimation items from JDS Industries JDS Industries, Inc. | The Leading Supplier in the Awards Industry (800) 843-8853.


Just saw this reply. Not bad, beats coastal by 19 cents which is a nice margin. Can't see the price without signing up though so I'm not sure if there's a minimum purchase amount to get that price or not. I'll make an account and post back to confirm.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

I've always gotten mine from Conde Systems.
36 minimum, 11oz for 1.05 each.


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

CarlT said:


> I've always gotten mine from Conde Systems.
> 36 minimum, 11oz for 1.05 each.


it looks like conde has a $25 shipping charge on these which makes the mugs $1.76 each


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

ok after some googling I found $55 per case from superior custom printing: 

Premium Hard Coated Sublimation Mugs - White - 11 oz. (36/case)

shipping was free so that's $1.52 per mug. So far the cheapest, barring JDS since I couldn't determine if they had shipping charges or not. Also it doesn't look like there's a minimum order quantity so it beats coastal on the single case price.

I think I'm going to order unless anyone else knows of somewhere cheaper?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Guys, as a reminder, if a dealer/wholesaler requires a log-in on their site to view pricing, you may not reveal that pricing in the forum. If the dealer wanted his pricing broadcast to the open internet, he wouldn't require a log-in.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

splathead said:


> Guys, as a reminder, if a dealer/wholesaler requires a log-in on their site to view pricing, you may not reveal that pricing in the forum. If the dealer wanted his pricing broadcast to the open internet, he wouldn't require a log-in.


Are you suggesting that there is a binding "non-disclosure" when you sign up? Suggest one should read the website's terms and condition or other legalize before drawing that conclusion. 

So what would be the _penalty_ or action taken against you if did so? Seriously 

My read on this is that they do so to keep the general public from seeing wholesale prices.

Your statement makes no sense to me, posting vendors pricing in a place where other similar potential legitimate wholesale customer's sounds like a great and free way to get some free and very precisely targeted advertising. I would think they would welcome it. I sure would.


----------



## BS PRINTING (Aug 13, 2011)

Just remember cheaper does not always mean good. I did what you are doing three years ago and found some cheap mugs, and that is how the finished product looked when i was done. The cheap mugs are not always coated well and it causes faded spots on your pictures. It will also wear off after time and they are not dishwasher safe. I use Gator mugs from Conde or Rhinocoat mugs from Johnson Plastics. You have to pay shipping, but in my view you end up with a better product in the end.


----------



## BS PRINTING (Aug 13, 2011)

splathead said:


> Guys, as a reminder, if a dealer/wholesaler requires a log-in on their site to view pricing, you may not reveal that pricing in the forum. If the dealer wanted his pricing broadcast to the open internet, he wouldn't require a log-in.


I don't think it really matters if we talk about "wholesale pricing" from these companies. They all give their wholesale pricing on there website for all to see. Its when a wholesaler is giving special pricing to a customer, that is when they don't want you talking about pricing.


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

BS PRINTING said:


> Just remember cheaper does not always mean good. I did what you are doing three years ago and found some cheap mugs, and that is how the finished product looked when i was done. The cheap mugs are not always coated well and it causes faded spots on your pictures. It will also wear off after time and they are not dishwasher safe. I use Gator mugs from Conde or Rhinocoat mugs from Johnson Plastics. You have to pay shipping, but in my view you end up with a better product in the end.


I can definitely understand that. I'm new to this though and estimate I'll make quite a few mistakes getting this all figured out, and I'd like my mistakes to be affordable haha.

I ordered a case from that superior place I'll let everyone know how it goes


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

BS PRINTING said:


> I don't think it really matters if we talk about "wholesale pricing" from these companies. They all give their wholesale pricing on there website for all to see. Its when a wholesaler is giving special pricing to a customer, that is when they don't want you talking about pricing.


BS, You miss the point....splathead is right....regular customers that are not embellishers or printers come to this site for information and if we all disclose our wholesale pricing here we have done ourselves and others in the trade a disservice since the retail customer now will think we are gouging them price wise....or they will say to you...hey I saw where you said you only paid 1.23 for that mug, why are you charging 15.00?? that's highway robbery!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lmcawards said:


> BS, You miss the point....splathead is right....regular customers that are not embellishers or printers come to this site for information and if we all disclose our wholesale pricing here we have done ourselves and others in the trade a disservice since the retail customer now will think we are gouging them price wise....or they will say to you...hey I saw where you said you only paid 1.23 for that mug, why are you charging 15.00?? that's highway robbery!


That's exactly right. And I'm only referring to wholesalers who require a log-in to view pricing. Conde doesn't count because anyone visiting their site can see prices.

Wholesalers hide their pricing to protect us, the decorator. Because they know it takes a lot more to create a sellable item than a $1 mug. But your customers don't know that. If you're buying a mug for $1 they reason that they should then be able to buy it for $2. But we all know there is a lot more effort put in that mug than that. 

Trust me, the rule is in place to protect you as much as it is to respect the wholesaler's confidential pricelist.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

mgparrish said:


> Are you suggesting that there is a binding "non-disclosure" when you sign up? Suggest one should read the website's terms and condition or other legalize before drawing that conclusion.
> 
> So what would be the _penalty_ or action taken against you if did so? Seriously
> 
> ...


How about I post exactly what it cost for you to make your product???? Wouldn't it be great that your customers can see that you pay only X for that shirt but your charging them XXX for it  You see, the general public has access to this forum and you are giving away trade info by publishing the prices that are meant for business people "in the trade"...you think Reynolds wrap is going to publish how much they pay for the aluminum foil they package and retail to you??? Think Wal Mart is going tell their customers those 12.99 t-shirts only cost them .65cents? Maybe I'm not saying this right but Splathead is right, publishing our costs in a public forum like this is not wise or fair to our fellow printers. Now prices like the mugs from coastal or best blanks...anyone can buy from them at those prices but if your quoting a legitimate wholesale account prices that is wrong. Let who wants to know that info apply for an account like the rest of us. jmho


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

Yes,I didn't say anything about the shipping. As someone basically implied. You get what you pay for.
Cheaper does not mean better, nor vice versa, but the mugs I have gotten from Conde have been good quality and never came back to haunt me.
You asked for affordable mugs. They are affordable quality to me. And pay multiple time in customer reorders.

As for disclosure, I am pretty sure the public can see Conde's prices without logging in. Ordering from them without an account, is a different thing.
Also, If my customers want to know what I am paying, I will tell them, they know I have to make money to stay in business. If they want a cheaper price, closer to my cost, they have to buy bulk. I have a model where if I save, they save. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## BS PRINTING (Aug 13, 2011)

lotsamugs said:


> I can definitely understand that. I'm new to this though and estimate I'll make quite a few mistakes getting this all figured out, and I'd like my mistakes to be affordable haha.
> 
> I ordered a case from that superior place I'll let everyone know how it goes


I get your point The cheaper ones work well for logos and graphics. trouble arises with photos and colored artwork. I have a local artist I make mugs and slates for and she gets upset when her pictures come out washed out looking. I got better results with the better grade of mugs. Good luck with your new endeavor.


----------



## BS PRINTING (Aug 13, 2011)

lmcawards said:


> BS, You miss the point....splathead is right....regular customers that are not embellishers or printers come to this site for information and if we all disclose our wholesale pricing here we have done ourselves and others in the trade a disservice since the retail customer now will think we are gouging them price wise....or they will say to you...hey I saw where you said you only paid 1.23 for that mug, why are you charging 15.00?? that's highway robbery!


Sorry, you got what i was saying wrong. I understand all that. I purchase products for a living for a multi million dollar company and understand the reason for keeping wholesale price breaks quite. I was just saying all the pricing everyone was talking about is public knowledge off the internet. So, I didn't understand the reason for mentioning about pricing. I didn't realize "regular customers" are also using the site. Thanks for the insite.


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

lotsamugs said:


> ok after some googling I found $55 per case from superior custom printing:
> 
> Premium Hard Coated Sublimation Mugs - White - 11 oz. (36/case)
> 
> ...


Okay got the case in and they seem to be good quality. I have an order for 20 mugs and this is my first attempt  Came out real nice I think.

I'll let everyone know if I come across any inconsistencies in the quality of these


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lmcawards said:


> How about I post exactly what it cost for you to make your product???? Wouldn't it be great that your customers can see that you pay only X for that shirt but your charging them XXX for it  You see, the general public has access to this forum and you are giving away trade info by publishing the prices that are meant for business people "in the trade"...you think Reynolds wrap is going to publish how much they pay for the aluminum foil they package and retail to you??? Think Wal Mart is going tell their customers those 12.99 t-shirts only cost them .65cents? Maybe I'm not saying this right but Splathead is right, publishing our costs in a public forum like this is not wise or fair to our fellow printers. Now prices like the mugs from coastal or best blanks...anyone can buy from them at those prices but if your quoting a legitimate wholesale account prices that is wrong. Let who wants to know that info apply for an account like the rest of us. jmho


Yes this is a public forum but NO the general public _en masse _ is not in here spending *HOURS* searching to see what an item I sell for $10 - $20 each costs me. 

Anyone that would do so IS NUTS and all this time spent doing such "research" to see what they might save has ZERO value for their time. Talking about penny wise and pound foolish ... on steroids. LOL

99.999 % of the people here are either trying to get into the tshirt or other imprinting business or are already in it. = Immediate customers, potential customers, and future customers AT THE WHOLESALE LEVEL

I stand by my comments, if someone posts here wholesale prices IT"S A GOOD THING FOR THE WHOLESALER AS THEY GET FREE WORD OF MOUTH ADVERTISING targeted specifically to the type of customers they seek DUH. 

And for the .1% of the general public that somehow wanders in here, and searches THOUSANDS of posts and luckily finds that cost information .... as a wholesaler I wouldn't bat an eye for that since hundreds if not thousands of potential WHOLESALE customers saw that as well.

Most business people are not so DUMB to cut off one's ear to spite their face.

Pass the doobie bro.  This is all crazy nonsense.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lmcawards said:


> BS, You miss the point....splathead is right....regular customers that are not embellishers or printers come to this site for information and if we all disclose our wholesale pricing here we have done ourselves and others in the trade a disservice since the retail customer now will think we are gouging them price wise....or they will say to you...hey I saw where you said you only paid 1.23 for that mug, why are you charging 15.00?? that's highway robbery!


Clearly anyone who has actually sublimated mugs and bought blanks knows that the pricing information for blanks from wholesale sublimation sources is readily available without any log-in on most supplier websites. 

That means the general public seeking this information can more easily goggle "sublimation mugs wholesale" than they could sifting thru posts here if they wanted to see how much we pay for our blanks.

Of course my suspicion is that _the person that posed this issue_ in this thread HAS NEVER SUBLIMATED A MUG NOR BOUGHT BLANKS BEFORE.  or else they would know what everyone else that makes mugs knows as FACT. Blank pricing is readily available without having to reads thru hundreds or thousands of forum posts here. 

No one here has posted "confidential" pricing info.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

splathead said:


> That's exactly right. And I'm only referring to wholesalers who require a log-in to view pricing. Conde doesn't count because anyone visiting their site can see prices.
> 
> Wholesalers hide their pricing to protect us, the decorator. Because they know it takes a lot more to create a sellable item than a $1 mug. But your customers don't know that. If you're buying a mug for $1 they reason that they should then be able to buy it for $2. But we all know there is a lot more effort put in that mug than that.
> 
> Trust me, the rule is in place to protect you as much as it is to respect the wholesaler's confidential pricelist.


This is not so. _Clearly you are not purchasing blank sublimation goods like mugs. so you are way out of your area of expertise here._Click on the sublimation suppliers in the preferred vendors list or do a Google search on the "sublimation blanks". 

There are virtually no suppliers requiring log-in with the exception of Marck & Associates which is the distributor for Cactus mugs. But all their authorized resellers like Paramount, Best Blanks, ACP technologies all list Cactus mug prices. So If Marck wanted to keep prices so secret they sure forgot to tell their authorized resellers about it.

The majority of mainstream sublimation blanks dealers have pricing clearly shown on their website.

*The list below is a "who's who" of sublimation dealers and 100% show pricing without login. It's not just Conde*. 

Johnson Plastics:Â*RHINOCOAT 11 OZ MUG WHT 36/CS

Sublimation Mugs

Sublimation Mugs - Sublimation Items | Maryland China

Blank Sublimation Mugs & Steins

White Ceramic Mugs

Drinkware - Sublimation Blanks - Sublimation - Pro World

Blank ceramic mugs for dyesub

Sublimation Mugs, Cups, and Steins | LRi

PhotoMugs.com - White Mugs

Classic 11oz and 15oz Mugs for Sublimation Imprinting - DyeTrans.com

USCutter - Sublimation Blanks Category

Blank Sublimation Mugs | Sublimation Mugs | Wholesale Sublimation Mugs | Sublimation Mugs and Photo Mug Supplies | Mugs for Sublimation | Sublimation Ceramic Mugs | Sublimation Photo Mugs | Blank Sublimation Mugs | Wholesale Sublimation Mugs | Blanks

Ceramic Mugs

https://www.jotopaper.com/store/product/11oz-sublimation-pearl-coat-mugs

Sublimation :: Novelty Items :: Mugs - White 11oz Ink Jet Sublimation -

https://store.myenmart.com/drinkware-c141.aspx

Sublimation Mugs, Heat Transfer Blanks

Valley Litho Supply - Quality Lithographic Supplies & Equipment at a discount!

Sublimation Products - Sublimatable Media

https://www.liberty2create.com/blank-sublimation-mug-11-oz

11oz Ceramic Classic Sublimation Mugs

I wouldn't normally go this far to make a point but clearly there is no pricing secrets in sublimation. 

I take exception to your information you are posting in this thread as it serves to do nothing but mis-inform new users and only acts to "stifle" or censor other users from posting pricing information here. 

I think new users having wholesale price information is *fair game* here and in no way shape or form are we letting out any pricing information that the average half wit wanting to know how much we pay for mugs couldn't find on their own, assuming they are smart enough to know what "Goggle" is. 

I have been sublimating since the early 90's this is one of the most absurd things I have seen on forums before.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

mgparrish said:


> This is not so. _Clearly you are not purchasing blank sublimation goods like mugs. so you are way out of your area of expertise here._Click on the sublimation suppliers in the preferred vendors list or do a Google search on the "sublimation blanks".
> 
> There are virtually no suppliers requiring log-in with the exception of Marck & Associates which is the distributor for Cactus mugs. But all their authorized resellers like Paramount, Best Blanks, ACP technologies all list Cactus mug prices. So If Marck wanted to keep prices so secret they sure forgot to tell their authorized resellers about it.
> 
> ...


I have been sublimating since the early 90's also....EVERYONE knows that SUBLIMATION printing blanks/supplies and equipment even when advertised is NOT wholesale....geez. Even screen printing equipment and supplies/ink and of course vinyl printers/cutters and materials also are NOT wholesale..... In my previous post I used a mug as an example because I was not going to post WHOLESALE GARMENT prices....that of course is our bread and butter and what most of us sell here and that is what most customers buy....maybe 1000 shirts vs 1 mug? Do the math on margins and profits and yes if you google you can see where others have posted on this forum the prices from Garment whole sellers. Does that make it right or wrong? I think yes....I also think you might have misunderstood the post or maybe, just maybe you been bogarting that doobie...
Post all the prices you like that are in the public domain...go for it. Just please respect the private wholesale prices that we as merchants have to be licensed and registered to acquire for our businesses.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

I can't be 100% certain since I don't want to read through all the forum guidelines right now, but I'm pretty sure the comment was made (by a very active, long term moderator for these forums) as a simple reminder that there are indeed forum rules and guidelines that you accepted, in order to post on these forums. The purpose was not to malign anyone or stifle the sharing of information - perhaps all the pricing mentioned thus far is indeed available without logging in to any particular vendor website. It was simply a reminder for the ongoing discussion, that's all. No reason to get defensive.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

lotsamugs said:


> Okay got the case in and they seem to be good quality. I have an order for 20 mugs and this is my first attempt  Came out real nice I think.
> 
> I'll let everyone know if I come across any inconsistencies in the quality of these


Those came out looking great, good job and good luck!


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

lmcawards said:


> Those came out looking great, good job and good luck!


Thanks! I feel like the small man in this thread, as it's been taken over by a couple of war generals


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

lotsamugs said:


> Thanks! I feel like the small man in this thread, as it's been taken over by a couple of war generals


No small or big people here, all the same. Just some have been around longer than others. every once in a while we get a little argumentative and even go off topic but the good thing is were not in a bar at arms reach on the 8th round of drinks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lmcawards said:


> I have been sublimating since the early 90's also....EVERYONE knows that SUBLIMATION printing blanks/supplies and equipment even when advertised is NOT wholesale....geez. Even screen printing equipment and supplies/ink and of course vinyl printers/cutters and materials also are NOT wholesale..... In my previous post I used a mug as an example because I was not going to post WHOLESALE GARMENT prices....that of course is our bread and butter and what most of us sell here and that is what most customers buy....maybe 1000 shirts vs 1 mug? Do the math on margins and profits and yes if you google you can see where others have posted on this forum the prices from Garment whole sellers. Does that make it right or wrong? I think yes....I also think you might have misunderstood the post or maybe, just maybe you been bogarting that doobie...
> Post all the prices you like that are in the public domain...go for it. Just please respect the private wholesale prices that we as merchants have to be licensed and registered to acquire for our businesses.


This is nuts. Now you want to parse the word "wholesale" ... seriously?

This thread is about mugs and not garments. This is the sublimation section. Any discussion about GARMENTS here is off topic. 

The other party was trying to censor another for posting prices the HE was clamimg were privileged WHEN THEY WERE NOT.

Let's be clear here

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t553930.html#post3036554

"Quote"

************************************
"Guys, as a reminder, if a dealer/*wholesaler *requires a log-in on their site to view pricing, you may not reveal that pricing in the forum. If the dealer wanted his pricing broadcast to the open internet, he wouldn't require a log-in."
*******************************************

Context here is clear, this is in response to others posting pricing from a few mainstream sublimation dealers.

You must be talking about where Conde and Coastal et al buy their supplies from (China manufacturers) because the argument that the sources that others have posted here are confidential is _bogus_.

"Quote"

*********************************
"BS, You miss the point....splathead is right....regular customers that are not embellishers or printers come to this site for information and if *we* all disclose *our wholesale pricing * here we have done ourselves and others in the trade a disservice since the retail customer now will think we are gouging them price wise..."
**********************************

In the other parties dictionary he was claiming those were WHOLESALE sources, and then you defended his argument. But you originally used "wholesale" in the same context as Splathead, but now you want to change the definition of "wholesale" since I posted nearly every US sublimation blank supplier doesn't require a login and pricing is easily found out by anyone with internet access.

When you state "and if *we* all disclose *our wholesale pricing* here"

Who is we? And how are you using the word "wholesale" 

Since you haven't revealed YOUR sources secret confidential pricing I assume "we" means those that posted here their suppliers prices. And you use the term "wholesale" where "we" buy from in the same sentence. 

*So you are trying to change the context here to win your failed argument , sorry but that dog don't hunt*. 

There is no "retail" market for _blank_ sublimation items, it is when the items are finished then those can become "retail". Most sublimators here buy wholesale and sell retail. 

FACTS:

1. Pricing for those that are buying sublimation items are and posting here in this thread _are not privileged or confidential._

2. We are not buying "retail" blanks there is no such business model, we buy blanks in bulk qntys. and imprint them. We resell them and mark-up the costs to our RETAIL customers.

3. Clearly those dealers in the 20+ links I posted buy their product somewhere cheaper than we do. If this is what you deem "wholesale" then you are arguing against a situation not in the context of this discussion. No one is revealing such secrets from those "true" wholesalers as you claim anyway. FAIL


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lotsamugs said:


> Thanks! I feel like the small man in this thread, as it's been taken over by a couple of war generals


In my attempt to "take over" this thread please notice that I posted 22 links directly to your question and the products you are asking about, nearly all with sub $2 mugs. A few have free shipping if you go over "X" dollars in product purchased.

Quote:

"Hey guys, sublimation newbie here. Does anyone know of or have experience buying blank ceramic mugs on the cheap? Lowest I've found is over $2 per mug and with shipping it just gets higher. Thanks"

Anyway, forgive me but blood shots out of my eyes when I see others being discouraged to participate here based on a falsehood and then by someone who is not speaking from any real applicable knowledge or experience with those selling the products we are discussing.


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

it's better to have the mugs with ORCA coatings.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SubliTEK said:


> it's better to have the mugs with ORCA coatings.


You wouldn't just by chance be selling those blank mugs with ORCA coatings now would you? 

LOL

Or perhaps that was just a random suggestion? 

Here, I'll save you the trouble since technically you were not self promoting ...

11 oz. Premium Hard Coated Sublimation Mugs Grade A (36/case)

But I will say it's good that you like the other 99% of sub vendors didn't make me log in to see your prices.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SubliTEK said:


> it's better to have the mugs with ORCA coatings.


But in all fairness you are correct. ORCA is a good coating, as is Cactus.

And I missed adding you to the list of 20+ sublimation dealers that don't require login for prices. So next time I'll add you to the lists I post. 

And those prices are good, < $2 a piece for a hard coated mug.


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

Just wanted to follow up here and let everyone know I've been buying my mugs for a while now from Demon decal on ebay and I haven't had any troubles. Price is lower than anything else I've found.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Retail markup is less relevant (and easily had anyway), than fair market value in comparison to Vista Print or any of the other well designed market places for custom merch.


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Retail markup is less relevant (and easily had anyway), than fair market value in comparison to Vista Print or any of the other well designed market places for custom merch.


I don't understand your post at all


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Protected marketing channels, pricing structures and trade secrets used to be closely held information giving businesses an advantage over consumers. In the information age this is not terribly relevant (IMHO), what is relevant is finding an edge that allows you to compete with the people who control the fair market value of our products and services.

If you compete on price you will go broke, but you have to price competitively. 

I was commenting on the relevance or importance of proprietary information.


----------



## GILSAN (Aug 17, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> This is not so. _Clearly you are not purchasing blank sublimation goods like mugs. so you are way out of your area of expertise here._Click on the sublimation suppliers in the preferred vendors list or do a Google search on the "sublimation blanks".
> 
> There are virtually no suppliers requiring log-in with the exception of Marck & Associates which is the distributor for Cactus mugs. But all their authorized resellers like Paramount, Best Blanks, ACP technologies all list Cactus mug prices. So If Marck wanted to keep prices so secret they sure forgot to tell their authorized resellers about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great list. Recently I found this website in Germany, selling BestSub sublimation stuff Best Sublimation Germany e.K. shop.bestsublimation.de KLASSE ECO where they have 6 different types of blank sublimation mugs at various prices. This is what they have:

- Class ECO mug =the cheapest at €0.92
- Class A = €0.95
- Class A+ = €1.25
- Class AA* = €1.40
- Class HARD = €1.65
- With JS Coating = €1.70

Has anyone tried any of these mugs and if so, could you please give us some feedback

Thanks


----------



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

Printor said:


> Gonna check them out. Do they have a free shipping amount? Coastal has a small Free ship. amount. UScutter has a $10 flat ship. so a few cases at a time comes out pretty competitive.


The US Cutter $10 flat rate shipping does NOT apply to a case of 36 - 11oz mugs. The shipping is actually $25.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

JDS...we use them great quality and we order over $500.00 which means free shipping. Best way to get them.


----------



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

Amw said:


> JDS...we use them great quality and we order over $500.00 which means free shipping. Best way to get them.


Ok, I give up, who is JDS?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

phototec said:


> Ok, I give up, who is JDS?


jdsindustries.com is where you find them. They have locations all over as well as ship.


----------



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

Amw said:


> jdsindustries.com is where you find them. They have locations all over as well as ship.


Ok, I went to their website and registered, however, the website is not showing prices. I guess I will have to wait until they send me a log-in password.

Do you happen to know their price for 36 (SM11W) 11 oz. White Sublimatable Ceramic Mugs?

US CUTTER's price is $49.50 plus $25 shipping, $74.50 delivered.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

phototec said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from them after applying for a password.
> 
> I can't even find where their 14 locations are, I'm in central Texas, do you know if they have a Texas location? Thanks for all your help, it is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


You could try calling them, they are great to work with.
But to answer your question, Dallas and Houston 
My advice is to not let dye sub printers sit long without using them for at least a nozzle check. We have about 10 Epson printers and have no trouble with them a long as we do weekly nozzle checks, longer then about 10 days and we get clogs.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

phototec said:


> Ok, I went to their website and registered, however, the website is not showing prices. I guess I will have to wait until they send me a log-in password.
> 
> Do you happen to know their price for 36 (SM11W) 11 oz. White Sublimatable Ceramic Mugs?
> .


:: We've removed a couple of posts sharing confidential wholesaler pricing. While sharing information is in the true spirit of T-ShirtForums, sometimes there is information that isn't ours to share.

Please keep in mind that *we cannot share* *specific wholesale pricing from wholesalers who choose to keep their pricing private* for their registered customers.

The distributors who require customer registration before seeing wholesale pricing have that setup so that their _customer's wholesale pricing isn't available to the general public_. We choose to respect that registration by not sharing the pricing here in the public forums ::​


----------



## jssosa2012 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dollar store all the way


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

jssosa2012 said:


> Dollar store all the way


??? I'm UK and not familiar with your US Dollar Stores but do they really sell sublimation (ie. polymer coated) blank mugs? Normal ceramic mugs will not sublimate.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

jssosa2012 said:


> Dollar store all the way


Dollar store drink ware is not coated for dye sublimation.

If your talking about using vinyl to customize it, that is a whole different product. Dye sub mugs last FOREVER, vinyl lasts till it (the vinyl) starts to fail. Dye sub mugs are far SUPERIOR.


----------



## ScreamingMimi (Oct 2, 2018)

While I use US Cutter for other items, I no longer order mugs from them. The price is not the issue, but rather the fact that nearly every case of mugs has 3 or 4 broken in them. Now they are quick to give you a store credit for the broken mugs, but that isn't much help when you need the whole case to fill an order.


----------

